# First anniversary!



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Hello friends!

Woke up this morning realizing it has been exactly one year today that I joined M3OC!!
Great opportunity to thank @TrevP and all of you for giving me the opportunity to contribute to this great community!
Proud to be one of you all, waiting so long for Midnight S≡R≡NITY with you fine & fun folk is a much better experience!!


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

I would also say thank you for your contributions!

I love waking up in the morning seeing what you posted while I was asleep


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

Michael Russo said:


> Hello friends!
> 
> Woke up this morning realizing it has been exactly one year today that I joined M3OC!!
> Great opportunity to thank @TrevP and all of you for giving me the opportunity to contribute to this great community!
> Proud to be one of you all, waiting so long for Midnight S≡R≡NITY with you fine & fun folk is a much better experience!!


Wow, 3500 posts in a year, nearly 10 a day...a very busy year for you!
I joined earlier but I was very good at not spending most of my day in this forum...until this spring. I still have plenty of catching up to to do!


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

JWardell said:


> Wow, 3500 posts in a year, nearly 10 a day...a very busy year for you!
> I joined earlier but I was very good at not spending most of my day in this forum...until this spring. I still have plenty of catching up to to do!


I guess that makes me an epic failure at managing my day, right? 2,685 posts in 6 months


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> I guess that makes me an epic failure at managing my day, right? 2,685 posts in 6 months


You're gooood...


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Michael Russo said:


> You're gooood...


Or bad


----------



## victor (Jun 24, 2016)

Michael Russo said:


> You're gooood...





SoFlaModel3 said:


> Or bad


Or a cat


----------



## JBsC6 (Oct 17, 2016)

Congrats..


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

You skipped ugly.
You can't go straight to cat. Call him ugly first.


----------



## JBsC6 (Oct 17, 2016)

Hey.. I just realized today is my one year anniversary ..oct 17th! This is a great site and I enjoy the YouTube shows too...

I don't post as much as you but I do enjoy the site...and I look forward to the model 3 and seeing it in person...much less taking delivery...

Should make a wonderful addition


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

JBsC6 said:


> Hey.. I just realized today is my one year anniversary ..oct 17th! This is a great site and I enjoy the YouTube shows too...
> 
> I don't post as much as you but I do enjoy the site...and I look forward to the model 3 and seeing it in person...much less taking delivery...
> 
> Should make a wonderful addition


Congrats to you too!


----------

